# SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch M-V



## PN/DP (25 Mai 2018)

Beim letzten SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW 2017 kam die Frage auf, ob wir nicht mal eine Betriebsbesichtigung meiner Fischfabrik mit anschließendem Stammtisch in Sassnitz machen könnten. Weil das so weit weg von NRW ist gab es die Idee, die Veranstaltung mit einem Wochenend-Familienausflug an die Ostseeküste/Rügen zu verbinden, und deshalb die Veranstaltung auf Ende August zu legen.

*Diskutiert mal bitte über den Termin.* Ab 10. August könnte ich was organisieren. Da ist Fischfang-Hochsaison, da haben wir jeden Tag Produktion, auch Wochenende. Falls Interesse besteht könnte ich ein Wildschwein-grillen an einem Samstag nachmittag bis abend organisieren. Freitags nachmittags Anreise nach Rügen ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen, da steht Ihr garantiert insgesamt ein, zwei Stunden im Stau, da wollen tausende Touristen nach Rügen.


Zur Zeit liegen im Fährhafen-Komplex hunderte Kilometer Rohre für die Erdgasleitung Nord Stream 2 bereit und zig Flügel und Türme von Siemens Gamesa Windkraftanlagen für den Offshore-Windpark "Arkona". Da kann man zumindest "übern Zaun" gucken.

Wer baden will (oder seine Familie am Wasser "parken" will  ) : Wir haben hier ..zig km feinsten Sandstrand, wo das Meer immer da ist (keine Gezeiten ) Für schlechtes Wetter gibt es z.B. die Jasmund-Therme. Die Orte Binz und Prora sind in Sichtweite meiner Fabrik. In Prora gibt es das Naturerbe-Zentrum mit einem Baumwipfelpfad mit herrlicher Aussicht über die ganze Insel Rügen. Wer gute Nerven hat (offene gusseiserne Wendeltreppe!) der traut sich auch auf den Turm im Jagdschloss Granitz. Dort fährt auch der Rasende Roland vorbei (eine Schmalspurbahn). Der Kreidefelsen Königstuhl mit Blick über die Ostsee ist nicht weit. Karls Erlebnisdorf Zirkow ist bei Touristen mit Kindern sehr beliebt. Dann gibt es noch viele Museen und Ausstellungen, die kann ich gar nicht alle aufzählen... Um nach Rügen zu kommen muß man durch Stralsund, da gibt es das Meeresmuseum und das Ozeaneum und eine Brauerei und und und ...

Die Störtebeker Festspiele 2018 gehen noch bis 08.09.

Harald
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*UPDATE*: die Umfrage hat ergeben *der Stammtisch findet am Samstag 08.09.2018 ab 19:00 Uhr* im Restaurant Altstadt Brasserie in Sassnitz statt

*Teilnehmer:*
hapr 2 Personen
hucki 2 Personen
marlob
PN/DP
Tommi


----------



## hucki (25 Mai 2018)

Meine Frau und ich würden gern teilnehmen.
Einen Termin zum Ende August, Anfang September würden wir dabei bevorzugen.

Eine Umfrage, wie sonst auch, zu den möglichen Terminen ist vermutlich der demokratischste Weg für eine Entscheidung.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Mai 2018)

Ich denke ebenfalls, am Ende werde ich eine Umfrage machen. Bitte macht Termin-Vorschläge. Ich tendiere für einen Samstag.

Harald


----------



## Tommi (26 Mai 2018)

Hallo Harald,

danke für Dein Angebot.
Ich checke mal meiner Kalender und melde mich dann...


----------



## Tommi (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo Harald,

an den Wochenenden ab 10.08. sieht es bei mir eigentlich noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## marlob (29 Mai 2018)

Auf einen Samstag ab Mitte August würde mir auch passen


----------



## hapr (30 Mai 2018)

Hallo Harald,
am Wochenende 10. bis 12. August ist bei mir schon belegt. Eine geplante Urlaubszeit sollte etwa zweite Hälfte September sein. Allerdings fehlen mir da immer mehr Urlaubstage. Ansonsten wäre es schon interessant, da meine Frau eigentlich gerne mal wieder zur Ostsee wollte. Schauen wir mal.
Gruß Harald.


----------



## marlob (18 Juni 2018)

Hallo Harald,

kannst du eine Umfrage zwecks Terminabstimmung hinzu fügen? So langsam läuft der Terminkalender wieder voll bei mir und ich wollte das Treffen in Sassnitz ungern verpassen.

gruss
Markus


----------



## PN/DP (18 Juni 2018)

Ich habe eine Umfrage zugefügt, da tragt mal bitte ein, an welchem Wochenende der Stammtisch und Betriebsbesichtigung stattfinden sollte. Und schreibt mal bitte, welchen Wochentag Ihr bevorzugt. Ich kann mir den Samstag vorstellen, doch vielleicht sieht das die evtl. mitreisende Familie anders? Falls jemand zu Störtebecker will - sonntags ist keine Vorstellung.

Harald


----------



## hucki (19 Juni 2018)

Noch kann ich alle, deshalb halte ich mich erst mal zurück.

Eventuell kommen ja noch Einwände von der mitreisenden Weiblichkeit.


----------



## PN/DP (20 Juni 2018)

^
bitte über Termin abstimmen


----------



## hucki (21 Juni 2018)

Ich hab' mal meinen Favoriten hervorgehoben, bin aber weiterhin für alle WEs offen


----------



## hapr (21 Juni 2018)

Die Termine, an denen noch nichts eingetragen ist, habe mal gewählt. Mal schauen, was meine holde Fee noch dazu meint. Der Stau freitags nachmittags ist ja etwas beunruhigend. Vielleicht wird es besser, wenn man zeitig anreist (also frühen Nachmittag). Verbinden mit Urlaub sieht wohl schlecht aus. Das wäre erst in der zweiten Septemberhälfte.
Schauen wir mal was daraus wird.
Gruß, Harald.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juni 2018)

^ *hochschieb*


----------



## PN/DP (29 Juni 2018)

So, ich würde mal sagen der Stammtisch findet am *Samstag 08.09.2018* statt.
Die Betriebsbesichtigung werden wir nachmittags machen und anschließend den Stammtisch. Ich würde dafür das Restaurant Altstadt Brasserie in Sassnitz reservieren (bekannt für XXL-Schnitzel und andere leckere Gerichte, oder wollt Ihr eine Fischgaststätte?)

Harald


----------



## hucki (29 Juni 2018)

Der leckerste Fisch ist immer noch der Schnitzel.



PS:
Ich trag's in den Kalender und möchte samt Frau nach Rügen kommen.
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen für ein Hotel?


----------



## PN/DP (29 Juni 2018)

https://www.google.de/search?q=sassnitz+hotel
Standard/Zentrum/nahe Restaurant
- Raulff Hotels
- Rügen Hotel
- Kurhotel Sassnitz
- nahe dem Restaurant: viele "Villa" und Pensionen und Ferienwohnungen (ich weiß nicht ob es die im September schon tageweise gibt)
- eher schlicht: Top Motel Sassnitz
- nahe am Fährhafen/meine Fabrik, aber weit vom Restaurant: Aparthotel Königslinie

Wer es mondän braucht
https://www.google.de/search?q=binz+hotel
oder https://www.google.de/search?q=rügen+spa+ressort

Harald


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2018)

> Der leckerste Fisch ist immer noch der Schnitzel.



das iss so...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2018)

> Der leckerste Fisch ist immer noch der Schnitzel.



Ich schließe mich an!


----------



## hucki (2 Juli 2018)

Ich war bis gestern noch unterwegs, so dass ich erst heute zum Buchen gekommen bin.
Kein leichtes Unterfangen, so relativ kurzfristig ...

Jedenfalls sind meine Frau und ich jetzt im Aparthotel Königslinie ab Freitag bis Sonntag untergekommen (Stadthotels waren leider ausgebucht).
Falls jemand ebenfalls dort oder in der Nähe nächtigt, können wir (wie beim letzten Treffen) wieder 5 Mitfahrgelegenheiten in unserem Bulli anbieten.


----------



## hapr (3 Juli 2018)

So, Hotelbuchung Aparthotel Königslinie ist über Buchungsportal raus. Sieht also gut aus. Jetzt geht es nur noch darum, wann wir am Freitag loskommen. Also Ankommen vor dem Stau oder mit dem Stau


----------



## PN/DP (3 Juli 2018)

Für die Anzahl Plätze zur Tisch-Reservierung bitte teilt mir mit wer voraussichtlich kommt. Ich werde die Teilnehmerliste im Eröffnungspost führen.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (4 Juli 2018)

Sorry! Ich kann leider nicht kommen.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern einen schönen und informativen Aufenthalt und viel Erfolg beim Schnitzel-Fishing!
Besonderen Dank an Dich, Harald, für die Idee, die Einladung, die Organisation, . . .

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## hapr (4 Juli 2018)

Hallo Harald,
meine Frau habe ich dabei. Also bei mir sind es dann zwei Personen für die Tischreservierung.
LG, Harald.


----------



## marlob (4 Juli 2018)

Hotel ist reserviert und ich komme alleine, trinke aber für zwei:sm24


----------



## PN/DP (12 Juli 2018)

^
möchte noch jemand in die Teilnehmerliste im Beitrag #1?
Zur Zeit ist ein Tisch für 10 Personen reserviert.

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 August 2018)

Hallo liebe Kollegen.

Ich muss leider absagen. Ich bin in der Woche vor dem Treffen in Belgien und komme erst Freitag abends nach Hause. Das ist mir dann alles etwas zuviel dann sofort weiter nach Rügen zu fahren. Ich werde ja auch nicht jünger 

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spass und auch etwas Erholung


----------



## PN/DP (6 August 2018)

Schade Axel, wir werden Dich bestimmt vermissen.

PS: Man kann nach Kopenhagen fliegen und via Trelleborg mit der Fähre nach Sassnitz kommen, auch Samstags ... oder mit privat-Flieger nach Rügen fliegen. 

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 August 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Schade Axel, wir werden Dich bestimmt vermissen.
> 
> PS: Man kann nach Kopenhagen fliegen und via Trelleborg mit der Fähre nach Sassnitz kommen, auch Samstags ... oder mit privat-Flieger nach Rügen fliegen.
> 
> Harald




Das mit Flug und Fähre ist preislich gar nicht so aus der Welt. Flug ab HAJ für 160€ und die Fähre 13,50€. Fehlt nur noch die Fahrt von Kopenhagen nach Trelleborg. Ich glaube aber das der Zeitaufwand nicht wesentlich geringer ist.


----------



## Heinileini (6 August 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich werde ja auch nicht jünger


Das spricht *für* Dich, Axel.
Man hört/liest ja immer wieder, dass die DrogenAbhängigen immer jünger werden. 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tommi (10 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe soeben ein Zimmer im Aparthotel Königslinie vom 07.09.-09.09.2018 gebucht.
Anreisen werde ich wohl mit der Bahn.
Ich komme alleine.

Freue mich sehr!!!


----------



## Tommi (10 August 2018)

...und einen McPom-Wimpel gibt's auch...


----------



## Tommi (23 August 2018)

Hochschieb...

Vielleicht kann ein Admin den Termin oben festpinnen, das wäre schön, danke...


----------



## Tommi (24 August 2018)

Danke, unbekannter Admin...


----------



## Heinileini (24 August 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wozu etwas unnötig kompliziert machen - man erhält sicher keinen
> Design-Oscar für eine besonders schön komplizierte Realisierung.



Das mag so sein, aber muss das so bleiben?
Mit einem Design-McP:idea:m-Wimpel o.ä. könnte man diesen Notstand lindern!?

Gruss, Heinileini



​


----------



## PN/DP (27 August 2018)

*Bus Info*

Für diejenigen die mit der Bahn ankommen und mit dem Bus zum Apparthotel wollen: das ist die Buslinie 22

Apparthotel ist Haltestelle "Mukran Hülsenkrug"
Sassnitz Bahnhof ist Haltestelle "Sassnitz Busbahnhof" (Bus 22 Richtung "Serams Wendeplatz")
Binz Bahnhof ist Haltestelle "Binz Großbahnhof" (Bus 22 Richtung "Sassnitz")

Fahrkarten können im Bus beim Busfahrer gekauft werden.

Harald


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 August 2018)

Harald, 

Warum wohnst du soweit weg
Würde gerne dabei sein.

Bram


----------



## PN/DP (27 August 2018)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Würde gerne dabei sein.


Hallo Bram, Du darfst gerne kommen 
Das ist eigentlich gar nicht so weit, Millionen Touristen (auch aus Niederlande) finden jedes Jahr hierher...
Ich fahre jedes Jahr zum Stammtisch nach Bielefeld und mehrmals im Jahr auch nach Südholland 

Harald


----------



## hucki (27 August 2018)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Harald,
> 
> Warum wohnst du soweit weg
> Würde gerne dabei sein.
> ...


Marlob kommt doch sicher auch aus Holland angedüst.
Vielleicht kannst Du Dich noch mit ihm kurzschließen?



PS: 
Bin übrigens selbst auch bis Donnerstag in Žiar nad Hronom in der Slovakei und fahre dann Freitag mit kurzem Umweg zum Frauchen abholen nach Rügen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 August 2018)

Marlob kommt aus Enschede wenn ich es richtig hab.

Ich muss aus Kaiserslautern kommen.
Leider viel zu wenig Zeit..


----------



## Tommi (27 August 2018)

Mein Zug, der IC 2212 fährt von Koblenz (140km von Kaiserslautern) um 06:05 direkt
nach Binz. Da musste aber doch schon verdammt früh aufstehen.


----------



## hucki (27 August 2018)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich muss aus Kaiserslautern kommen.



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Tommi (4 September 2018)

Das Wetter am WE auf Rügen soll laut meinen Binnenlandinformationen
gut werden...


----------



## marlob (5 September 2018)

Gibt es schon eine Zeit für die Betriebsbesichtigung? Ich reise erst am Samstag an und wollte wissen wann ich ungefähr da sein muss.




PN/DP schrieb:


> So, ich würde mal sagen der Stammtisch findet am *Samstag 08.09.2018* statt.
> Die Betriebsbesichtigung werden wir nachmittags machen und anschließend den Stammtisch. Ich würde dafür das Restaurant Altstadt Brasserie in Sassnitz reservieren (bekannt für XXL-Schnitzel und andere leckere Gerichte, oder wollt Ihr eine Fischgaststätte?)
> 
> Harald


----------



## PN/DP (6 September 2018)

Aktuell hat es sich leider ergeben daß das nächste Fangschiff nicht am Freitag sondern erst am Sonntag kommt. Wir können die Werksbesichtigung machen, doch wird da in den meisten Bereichen keine Produktion sein. Auch gut - da ist es schön ruhig und ungefährlich und es riecht kaum nach Fisch.

Der Stammtisch in der Altstadt Brasserie ist reserviert ab 19:00 Uhr. Von der Fabrik dahin fährt man ca. 15..20 Minuten. Ich schlage vor wir treffen uns zur Werksbesichtigung 17:00 Uhr und fahren danach direkt zum Stammtisch. Oder wollt Ihr lieber dazwischen nochmal ins Hotel zum Frischmachen/Umziehen?

Harald


----------



## hapr (6 September 2018)

Prima, dann haben wir jetzt wohl alle Informationen. Wir freuen uns schon darauf.
Gruß, Harald.


----------



## Tommi (6 September 2018)

Für mich ist alles klar, ich denke hapr, hucki, deren Frauen und ich fahren irgendwie gemeinsam vom Hotel.
Frischmachen brauche ich mich auch nicht nochmal, wenn es kaum nach Fisch riecht.


----------



## Heinileini (8 September 2018)

Allen Teilnehmern der SassnitzerRunde wünsche ich ein frohes Gelingen und gutes Wetter!
Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen - es hat leider terminlich ganz haarscharf nicht geklappt.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tommi (8 September 2018)

Hallo Heinrich, alles läuft super, danke...


----------



## Tommi (8 September 2018)

Der Stammtisch läuft...


----------



## Tommi (8 September 2018)

XXL-Schnitzel sind ECHT groß...


----------



## Tommi (9 September 2018)

So, der Stammtisch incl. Rahmenprogramm ist Geschichte.
Harald vielen Dank für die Organisation und die Rundumbetreuung.
Hucki und Gattin danke für das Kutschieren. Allen zusammen Danke für ein Super Wochenende.


----------

